# My Stuff



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Living Room*
JVC AV-48WP30, Sony DAV-HDX500, ATT Uverse

*Family Room*
JVC LT-32X667, Sony BDP-S350

*Basement*
Panasonic TC-P50X1, Sony BDP-S360, Pioneer VSX-517, Onkyo TX-NR709 , Energy C-200, Sony SA-W2500, Apple TV, WII


----------

